# PPI DCX-730



## jets88 (May 12, 2008)

This is my first time selling anything on ebay. I was just reading the forums and figured I'd take a minute and put my listing here in case anyone's interested. Thanks.

New Precision Power PPI DCX-730 - eBay (item 320674752833 end time Mar-31-11 15:58:08 PDT)


----------

